# Two military guys looking for small S Ga Lease



## bamaboy812003 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well my buddy and i are looking for a small south Ga lease, between 50-100 acres. We only plan to bow hunt the land. We are currently in Afganistan and will be back in time for the up coming season. We are stationed at Moody AFB Ga. I live in Brooke County so anything around Brooks or Moody will work. Looking to drive no more then 45 minutes. Thanks everybody


----------



## beersndeer (Apr 17, 2011)

good luck steve!! I might get something lined up when I get home, just have to talk to the man.


----------



## dusty (Jun 2, 2011)

check this out

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=623423


----------



## natureheart (Jun 16, 2011)

*90 miles approx from Moody AFB*

130 Acres perfect for 2. 863-608-4500 Telfair Co.


----------



## joedublin (Jul 13, 2011)

bamaboy..525 acres QDM club..same lease for 12 years..deer,turkeys..NO HOGS! 4 cultivated fields, 2 streams,locked gates,primative camping.no drugs, no drunks, lots of white oaks. $585 per year...I have, as of today, a spot open for both of you!.Just signed a new 3 year lease!       jlong49@cox.net


----------

